# No eating, pooping or peeing



## CB Millicent (Jan 20, 2012)

I took 1.5 year old Rodger to the vet about 6 hours ago. 

I was out of town for a week and came home last night. He was acting aloof but I thought he was mad. His mate is acting normally. 

Today I noticed he stayed in a corner of the cage all day and didn't want to come out. When he refused a treat, I knew something was wrong. 

The vet drew blood for EC and Pasturella, started him on TMS and Panacure, and gave him some SQ fluids. Because he is a VERY high strung bun, she gave him some Buprenex. It calmed him, but he seems loopy now. 

I gave him 30 cc's of critical care 3 hours ago. 

He's in a separate cage now and is still not eating or eliminating. 

What else can I do?


----------



## candykittten (Jan 20, 2012)

Could it be a hairball?


----------



## CB Millicent (Jan 20, 2012)

I was on vacation for a week & vet thinks he freaked out at a change in his routine. He's a VERY highly strung bun! He got another 30 ml of critical care, Metacam and I'm on my way to get Reglan. He's nibbling alfalfa ( I know it's bad but he loves it and I wanted him to eat). Still no poop or pee! How long can this go on?!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 20, 2012)

What does the person who was taking care of him when you were gone say? Was he eating ok any of the time?


----------



## CB Millicent (Jan 20, 2012)

He was fine the first few days. Didn't come out of cage last day. She couldn't tell if he was eating or pooping since he has a mate.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 20, 2012)

This sound much more like stasis to me. 

Iwould get some simethicone ( infant gas drops ) and give1 cc ( a repeat every hr up to 3 doses if needed. 

You can tell if if his belly is hard or if he is sitting with his stomach pressed to the floor. 

You need to get him hydrated...possibly the vet can teach you to do sub q fluids but until then you should get some children's electrolyte drink ( pedialyte or a generic) . Unflavored is usually recommended but , to be honest, I have used the flavored for years on my rabbits with no ill effects. 

Also get a fresh pineapple in order to squeeze fresh juice ( not canned , frozen or bottled). 

SyringePedialyte (as much as he will take without stressing him) frequently. Also give several cc's of fresh pineapple juice several times per day. 

When you mix the critical care be sure to make sure that you have added more liquid than in the directions. Make it thinner than directed Critical care that is not mixed with enough fluid can actually dehydrate a bun and it will also be easier to syringe it if it is thinner. 

You can also syringe some pure unflavored canned pumpkin for fiber 

if you can also get a dose of a probiotic in him (benebac) that may also be helpful 
try some gentle tummy rubs and encourage him to run about to help the gut start moving. 

Reglantechnically should not be given unless the vet has x-rayed the gut and ruled out an obstruction.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry I just reread your post and I had missed your description of head tilt. which would account for the antibiotic... although trimethoprim sulfa probably is not the best choice if this should be a deep ear infection. The stasis most likely is a result of the infection.( if that is the problem)


----------



## evonnesart (Jan 21, 2012)

If you think your bunny is going into head tilt, you will need to join the list, "Onthe Wonk", they specialize in head tilt bunnies and will give you excellent advice that you can share with your veterinarian.

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/OnTheWonk/

Evonne


----------



## CB Millicent (Jan 21, 2012)

I just gave him more (very watery) critical care but could only manage 15 cc's. He fought me tooth and nail. I was afraid it would be too stressful for him to continue. I'll try again in a few hours. 

What would cause an obstruction? 

I did listen to his tummy with my stethoscope tonight and only heard a few gurgles over a period of 1-2 minutes. 

I suppose I should take him in for more SQ fluids tomorrow if he's still not eating much? He is nibbling at hay, but not really eating. He IS grooming himself and did hop around the room for awhile, but mostly just wants to lie down.


----------



## candykittten (Jan 21, 2012)

That sounds a lot like an obstruction... Obstructions can come from hairballs, and eating things they are not supposed to. Have you tried any laxatives yet?


----------



## CB Millicent (Jan 21, 2012)

No. What can I give for a laxative?


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 21, 2012)

Fresh [not canned or frozen] pineapple is supposed to work well. Some people say to add some oil.


----------



## evonnesart (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes, Fresh pineapple juice is good -1/3 of cup mixed with 1/3 cup of olive oil and 1/3 cup of edible pure aloe vera gel ( I get that from General Nutrition,it is in a brown 32 ounce bottle and must be refrigerated).

Mix together and syringe 3 - 5 mls into the bunny and repeat in an hour...and then as needed. Keep the mixture in the refrigerator.Warm to room temperature before giving it to the bunny by placing in a pan of hot water. Do not microwave.

Chamomile tea is good for the tummy and very soothing for the bunny and seems to help get everything moving too. Don't forget pain medication and Simethicone.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 21, 2012)

*evonnesart wrote: *


> Yes, Fresh pineapple juice is good -1/3 of cup mixed with 1/3 cup of olive oil and 1/3 cup of edible pure aloe vera gel ( I get that from General Nutrition,it is in a brown 32 ounce bottle and must be refrigerated).
> 
> Mix together and syringe 3 - 5 mls into the bunny and repeat in an hour...and then as needed. Keep the mixture in the refrigerator.Warm to room temperature before giving it to the bunny by placing in a pan of hot water. Do not microwave.
> 
> Chamomile tea is good for the tummy and very soothing for the bunny and seems to help get everything moving too. Don't forget pain medication and Simethicone.



Evonnesart do you have a website or book that describes the rationale behind this specific recipe? This info is all new to us on RO ....


----------



## evonnesart (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello Angie,

Wediscovered , (a number of years ago), that fresh pineapple juicecombined with pure edible aloe vera juice/gel and olive oil, that the three can be combined in equal measure and syringe fed. This evolved from the older (now largely discarded) practice of feeding mineral oil as a laxative. Theoretically the enzymes in fresh *raw* pineapple (bromelain, ) will dissolve the mucous that acts as a matrix to hold hair and other ingesta in a block that cannot be voided naturally. The aloe is extremely healing to ulcerated guts, and it seems likely that any rabbit gut (very acid pH) that has slowed may endure some ulceration.This protocol has saved the lives of many rabbits.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive_oil]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive_oil[/url]
>>Olive oil is unlikely to cause [url=">allergic reactions, and as such is used in preparations for ear wax softener. Olive oil is also a potent blocker of intestinal contractions, and can be used to treat excessive NSAIDs like


----------



## evonnesart (Jan 22, 2012)

This is the rest ofmy post:

[url=">Oleocanthal from olive oil is a non-selective inhibitor of heart disease associated with a


----------



## evonnesart (Jan 22, 2012)

I am really having a problem trying to post these links on this list...I hope this will work.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive_oil]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olive_oil[/url]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aloe#Aloin_in_OTC_laxative_products]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aloe#Aloin_in_OTC_laxative_products[/url]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromelain]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromelain[/url]

http://www.planetbotanic.ca/fact_sheets/chamomile.htm]http://www.planetbotanic.ca/fact_sheets/chamomile.htm[/url]



Evonne


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 22, 2012)

We had a member here who was considering using extra virgin olive oil for a bun with mega colon symptoms so severe that the bun was almost continually on Reglan. 

She had also read about it on a group called Etherbun. 

I bought a bottle awhile back telling myself that I would try it next time I had a bun with a slow gut ..but I haven't used it yet and neither has the girl with the mega-colon bun. 

I would be concerned with the ability of the rabbit's system to deal withoil but I do believe that you have used it successfully. 

We don't advocate the use of petroleum products on this forum either...

This is interesting ...

Thanks for the info


----------



## evonnesart (Jan 22, 2012)

Angie, You are very welcome. Members on my list ( The Natural Rabbit) have been using thisprotocol for about6 years now and we have never lost a bunny. I too was interested to hear that they were catching on about the olive oil on EB..the more that know about it, the better it will for blocked bunnies...but I recommend adding the aloe vera and fresh pineapple juice too.

As a matter of fact Ihave beenusing our combo today for a bunny I'm pet sitting who demolished the whole side of a vacuum cleaner box and had teeny little poopsthis morning and then nothing! I'm happy to tell you that tonight, after having administered the protocol 3 x today and given him fluids, he has nice big poops tonight and is eating hay!;o)

Evonne


----------



## oryctolaguslady (Jan 22, 2012)

Re the ability of the rabbit digestive system to handle olive oil: unsaturated plant oils are highly digestible by rabbits. Most of the breakdown and absorption of fats occurs in the small intestine, and the presence of fat is needed for the absorption of several vitamins and for the production of motilin, which is _necessary_ for normal gut movement in rabbits. 

Fats have many other beneficial effects on rabbits - in moderation of course.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks !
Ijust ordered your new book !
I am so honored that you joined our forum


----------



## CB Millicent (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I did purchase a pineapple and have some olive oil but didn't find aloe vera today. I'll look for it for next time. 

Today he is acting much more like himself. He is fighting me viciously with the meds and ate some hay. He is still passing small, hard, infrequent poops, but I'm cautiously optimistic he's on the comeback. 

Oh, and the head tilt is GONE. I'm thinking he has an ear infection. 

Should I look for the aloe vera tomorrow and still try the concoction, or wait it out since he's passing a few tiny poops?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 22, 2012)

ray:


----------



## oryctolaguslady (Jan 22, 2012)

It would be a good idea to look for the aloe vera and give Evonne's mixture even though there are a few hard poops. In fact, if you cannot find the aloe vera I think it might be a good idea even to give the pineapple and olive oil without the aloe vera. Any gut slowdown is a serious condiiton for a bunny and you need to get the poops back to normal as quickly as possible.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 22, 2012)

*oryctolaguslady wrote: *


> It would be a good idea to look for the aloe vera and give Evonne's mixture even though there are a few hard poops. In fact, if you cannot find the aloe vera I think it might be a good idea even to give the pineapple and olive oil without the aloe vera. Any gut slowdown is a serious condiiton for a bunny and you need to get the poops back to normal as quickly as possible.



:yeahthat:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 22, 2012)

*evonnesart wrote: *


> Hello Angie,
> 
> Wediscovered , (a number of years ago), that fresh pineapple juicecombined with pure edible aloe vera juice/gel and olive oil, that the three can be combined in equal measure and syringe fed. This evolved from the older (now largely discarded) practice of feeding mineral oil as a laxative. Theoretically the enzymes in fresh *raw* pineapple (bromelain, ) will dissolve the mucous that acts as a matrix to hold hair and other ingesta in a block that cannot be voided naturally. The aloe is extremely healing to ulcerated guts, and it seems likely that any rabbit gut (very acid pH) that has slowed may endure some ulceration.This protocol has saved the lives of many rabbits.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much. As I am getting a lionhead, longer hair, this tested remedy is exactly what I need to know. Know a lot about what aloe vera can do to help sooth. 

Definitely will be joining in. 

Thanks again.

K


----------



## evonnesart (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi , I agree with Lucile and would give the bunny 3 mls of an olive oil/pineapple mix now and then again in a couple of hours and continue on until he 
has good poops. I'm glad he doesn't seem to be going into head tilt, but an ear infection can be the cause of a bunnygoing into head tilt. 

BTW,If you would liketo learn more about fat in a rabbit's diet , Chapter 4 in Lucile's new book, "Rabbit Nutrition and Nutritional Healing" is the best source available.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1602647852/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20http://www.amazon.com/dp/1602647852/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20[/url]

Evonne


----------



## CB Millicent (Feb 4, 2012)

It took about 10 days, but Rodger Rabbit is back to normal. The olive oil and pineapple helped. Poor guy--I was constantly shoving syringes in his mouth or poking him with a needle. I'm glad he's back to his old self. I just ordered the book, too!


----------



## evonnesart (Feb 4, 2012)

This is very good news - you are a great bun mom.;o) Another thing that I have just found out works really, really, well is canned pumpkin mixed with olive oil.Just helped a bunny whohad a partial impaction.

All the best to you and Rodger!

Evonne


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Feb 4, 2012)

Just food for thought, but I've heard it's not always the best route to use olive oil because bunnies can aspirate on it, and I've heard of bunnies dyeing this way.

Glad to hear Roger is better! YAY!


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 4, 2012)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> Just food for thought, but I've heard it's not always the best route to use olive oil because bunnies can aspirate on it, and I've heard of bunnies dyeing this way.


I've never used it, but the people at Natural Rabbit [as posted above] have used it many times. I guess rabbits can aspirate on anything that is being syringe fed. Where did you hear of problems? Was only olive oil being ingested, or was it mixed in with other things, as recommended?


----------



## Nummy (Feb 4, 2012)

Glad to hear your little guy is back to himself!  For years my rabbit has been suffering with on and off bouts with stasis accompanied with gas. I have found that as soon as I start to notice that he is not eating or producing poop that starting to syringe feed right away and provide gas meds (simithicone) helps a lot to get him back to normal alot faster than waiting him out. I was thinking about what you said in regards to your bun kinda fighting you with the meds, and I had the same problem when I would have to do the rabbit burrito or just try to hold him in my arms. I found that if I just let him sit where he was and come to his level and syringe him 1ml of food at a time with the 1ml syringes, he didn't seem to mind as much. I would just sort of hold his head and pop the food in. Give him a pet and then repete as many as he needed. It takes a bit longer, but in the end for us it was alot less stressful. The 3ml syringe was good too, but I just have to be careful to not give too much at once. I find that my bun hates the big syringes lol. I suppose you have to try things out and see what works best for you and your bunny. Just glad to know your bun is happy again.


----------



## evonnesart (Feb 5, 2012)

I've never heard of any such thing, I have been giving olive oil to my bunnies with great success since 1998!!!...and have recommended it to many people who have had bunnies with wool blockor who are in stasis...and have always has good results.

Rabbits will aspirate if the food or liquidyou are syringing is administered incorrectly. That is the problem, not the olive oil!

Evonne


----------



## evonnesart (Feb 5, 2012)

I've never heard of any such thing, I have been giving olive oil to my bunnies with great success since 1998!!!...and have recommended it to many
people who have had bunnies with wool blockor who are in GI Hypomotility...and have always had good results. Rabbits will aspirate if the food or liquidyou are syringing is administered incorrectly. That is the problem, not the olive oil!

Evonne


----------



## evonnesart (Feb 5, 2012)

I've never heard of any such thing, I have been giving olive oil to my bunnies with great success since 1998!!! And have recommended it to many
people who have had bunnies with wool blockor who are in GI Hypomotility...and have always had good results. Rabbits will aspirate if the food or liquidyou are syringing is administered incorrectly. That is the problem, not the olive oil!

Evonne


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------

